# What's your split?



## ORACLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I know a thread has already been started on this but i wanted a little more detail on the workout split itself

i'm going on my second cycle next week and i'm amped because i was reading some of the old posts especially how most of the mods and forum members here take 1 - 2 min rests between sets.  I find that really really hard to do.  I also noticed in some of them that most of everyone here works each body part only ONCE per week.  I'm used to the "since your on gear you can work your parts more and harder".  In my first cycle i noticed that if i worked chest monday i could do it again on wed with no prob.  I'm trying to construct a balanced routine working each body part EFFECTIVELY but not OVERTRAINING.

So what i'm basically asking is what kind of split does everyone do.  And how many times in a week if your routine has changed.  I'm thinking that if you double the parts like below you'll have days left in the week to do the routine again. 

I.E. chest & Bi's  /  Back & Tri's ......etc.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 15, 2004)

Day 1: Chest
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: OFF
Day 4: Shoulders/Tris
Day 5: Back/Bis
Day 6: OFF
Day 7: REPEAT

with this i work a body part every 6 days....works good for me.  only downfall is you have to work out on weekends sometimes


----------



## heavy (Dec 15, 2004)

Shoulders/Tri's
OFF
Back
Chest/Trapz
Biceps/Forearms
OFF
Legs (with deadlifts in there too)


----------



## heavy (Dec 15, 2004)

What are y'all doing for your triceps? I try to switch it up a bit...but Im doing alot of DB pullovers to failure, t-bar pushdowns and dips...ive added alot of mass and seperation with pushdowns.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 15, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> What are y'all doing for your triceps? I try to switch it up a bit...but Im doing alot of DB pullovers to failure, t-bar pushdowns and dips...ive added alot of mass and seperation with pushdowns.




i personally don't do much for them as i'm getting them worked on my chest day first of all, as well as the shoulder presses....usually after shoulders, i just do some reverse pressdowns for about 3 sets.  They're already pumped from my shoulder workout anyways.  If you're concerned about getting a bigger bench, then i'd hit them hard with some close grip bench or skullcrushers.  Takes big tri's and big back for a big bench.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 15, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> What are y'all doing for your triceps?


Skullcrushers
Close grip bench
Pushdowns

Split
Chest/Back
Shoulders/Legs
Bi's/Tri's/forearms


----------



## tee (Dec 15, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> What are y'all doing for your triceps? I try to switch it up a bit...but Im doing alot of DB pullovers to failure, t-bar pushdowns and dips...ive added alot of mass and seperation with pushdowns.



Same as DR for the tris.

Chest/tris
back/bis
legs/shoulders

It changes frequently though to keep my body guessing.


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 15, 2004)

For tris, standing close-grip raises with the EZ-curl bar (behind the neck) hits them pretty hard.  Also one-handed pull-downs really tear them up.


----------



## heavy (Dec 15, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> For tris, standing close-grip raises with the EZ-curl bar (behind the neck)



I do those sometimes,,,I really like them too bro. And you guys are right, and all newbies should here this...Close grip bench in the best exercise for aiding in bench strength...other than bench of course.


----------

